# Explain this to me... (Breastmilk not freezing)



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Im an EPer.... I have a lot of milk.. Not really over-supply but enough where I can freeze quite a bit everyday... Well the other day I was looking in my freezer and noticed that there was a bottle of milk that was not frozen... "Hmm" I thought... I figured maybe the freezer was left open and it unthawed.. but it was the only one that was not frozen.. So I put it back. The next day I looked and this same bottle was not frozen. All of the other milk was frozen solid. This one bottle was not in any akward position.. so why would it not freeze? Im guessing there had to have been something in the bottle that I pumped in for it to not freeze.. but what? The bottle was brand new when I opened it.


----------



## elizaMM (Nov 10, 2007)

maybe it has too much sugar? did you binge on sweets?
nak


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

At the same time I had pumped 4 other bottles and all of those from that same pumping session are frozen.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Very strange - I wouldn't use it! Will water freeze in that same storage container?


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Yes. Water will freeze.. It was just that single bottle of milk.. I threw it out when I noticed on the 2nd day that it was still not frozen.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

How strange.


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't have an explanation for why it happens, but I have heard of it happening to other women, so you're not alone!


----------

